# New home buyers...be careful when buying a home



## user2561 (Dec 29, 2011)

The chances of homeowners coming across the less than honest HVAC contractor are, to be honest, pretty high. Prospective home buyers should be even more cautious when buying a home especially a foreclosure or short sell. Check out this video to get a small taste of what's out there. Check out the bottom right video at this link http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cardinal-Air-Services-LLC/104629722939855?sk=app_57675755167


----------

